# Couple of BOW Barons



## TheHoneymooners (May 20, 2006)

Mick here, I'd already typed this post when I realized I was`logged in on Connie's account. Well she posts as me all the time so turn about is only fair I guess ....lol
These are two Olivewood Barons I've been working on. The first is one of Ron Mc's cross blanks. The second is just some olivewood I had here. Both have some beautiful grain running through them. Both are done in Black Titanium which I think(IMHO) is the only plating to use with BOW. I apologize for the pictures, I tried taking em outside with natural light, very indirect, but still got way too much as witnessed by the washed out areas. Comments as well as photo help are welcomed!
























BTW if you haven't tried any of Ron Mc's blanks you need to they are really well made and won't disapoint you!


----------



## JimGo (May 20, 2006)

WOW, those are pretty!  Thanks for reminding me about mine!


----------



## Jim15 (May 21, 2006)

Very beautiful pens.

jim


----------



## EdwinSSIV (May 21, 2006)

Very nice pens!
I have not tried the cross pen blanks yet...but have worked with the checker boards and I agree...excellent blanks to work with!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 21, 2006)

Well done. Inlays or laser engraving is the only way to go with a Baron, at least with Ti plating. I tried having a cross afixed the the clip of a Baron without success. Ended up similar treatment to yours after laser engraving.


----------



## Johnathan (May 21, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## OSCAR15 (May 22, 2006)

Beautiful Work!


----------



## alamocdc (May 22, 2006)

Very pretty pens, Mike!


----------



## Skye (May 22, 2006)

Dont know about not meeting the lower bushing. Just seems odd to me...


----------



## Daniel (May 22, 2006)

I think you have the same cloudy day we had here. look at my Emporer pen picture. not enough cloud.
I have to repeat Jim though. your picture reminded me of a few BOW blanks I have stored away. I'm waiting for something special to use them for. mine don't have the crosses though.


----------



## mick (May 22, 2006)

Skye, I don't have a clue what you're talking about and I don't think you do either! As is often the case when taking pictures there is an illusion created by reflection of the dark background and it makes it appear that the trim rings are much, much smaller than they actually are. I assured you both pens are turned and mic'd to the exact size of the bushings!


----------



## vick (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mick_
> <br />Skye, I don't have a clue what you're talking about and I don't think you do either! As is often the case when taking pictures there is an illusion created by reflection of the dark background and it makes it appear that the trim rings are much, much smaller than they actually are. I assured you both pens are turned and mic'd to the exact size of the bushings!


I am pretty sure he is talking about the second to last picture.  The silver parts are picking up the black from you backdrop and makes it looks like your bottom is missized.


----------



## DCBluesman (May 22, 2006)

Vick's right. If you paste the photos into a good photo editing software package and blow them up, you can see how accurate your fit is, Mick...or is that Connie? [8D]


----------



## Ron Mc (May 22, 2006)

Nicely done! Sure love the way the cross blank looks![]
Is that a CA finish?


----------



## TheHoneymooners (May 22, 2006)

All Mike, not me LOL I haven't turned a pen since last year, when I made a couple at a show- one that screwed up (In trying lines with a sharpie on a plain maple blank- learned that yellow Sharpies and CA have a past lol)- at least the other sharpie rainbow sold LOL Other than that, I just carry around my BOW burl Atlas that I've about worn out! hahaha I just stick with paper stuff these days!  But thanks for the nice compliments!


----------



## Skye (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mick_
> <br />Skye, I don't have a clue what you're talking about and I don't think you do either! As is often the case when taking pictures there is an illusion created by reflection of the dark background and it makes it appear that the trim rings are much, much smaller than they actually are. I assured you both pens are turned and mic'd to the exact size of the bushings!



If you removed your ass from your shoulders and simply explained the pic, that would have been a nice post.

No clue what I'm talking about? I'm guessing you have problems with your vision. Oddly enough you seemed to nail exactly what I was referring to, even though you claim to be completely clueless.


----------



## mick (May 23, 2006)

Skye, I see now why they refer to you as Eagle's spawn over at TPS.


----------



## Skye (May 23, 2006)

Because I'm the only other person here who doesnâ€™t let someone pop off snide remarks without saying something about it?

Your pics didnâ€™t look like you turned to the bushings. I noted that. You post a pissy remark. You started the infantile behavior, yet _<b>Iâ€™m</b>_ the problem? Please.

Hypocrites, man, thereâ€™s nothing like them.


----------



## mick (May 23, 2006)

Hypocrite....hmmmmmm Skye you try to find fault or make snide remarks about everyone's postings........yet you NEVER post pictures of you own pen.......if you actually make any pens that it.
 But I tell you what .........I'm done with you .......you're not worth it!


----------



## Skye (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mick_
> <br />Hypocrite....hmmmmmm Skye you try to find fault or make snide remarks about everyone's postings........yet you NEVER post pictures of you own pen.......if you actually make any pens that it.
> But I tell you what .........I'm done with you .......you're not worth it!



How does that fit the description of hypocrite? Have you _read_ a dictionary?

A _<b>hypocrite_</b> would be if I told someone they were a moron for not posting pics, while I at the same time do not post pics. That would be hypocritical. If you're going to try and make a point, learn the definitions

A <b>proper</b> example of the use of the word is your actions in this post. Thank you for serving as such.

You can see my album, but not here. Again, do some research before you open your trap.


----------



## jeff (May 23, 2006)

You guys trading barbs can cut the crap, or I can ban you. Up to you.


----------



## Skye (May 23, 2006)

Tell your buddy to stop popping off at the yap for no reason other than he just dosent like me and this kind of thing wouldent happen.


----------



## wags54 (May 24, 2006)

nice pens I really like that wood grain. The cross is sure well defined and well proportioned I think.


----------



## Mudder (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Vick's right. If you paste the photos into a good photo editing software package and blow them up, you can see how accurate your fit is, Mick...or is that Connie? [8D]



Maybe Paint shop pro 9 is not a good enough photo editing software package because when I blow those images up above 200% the picture becomes too grainy to see anything about how well the fit is.

If I read the post correctly it did say "Comments as well as photo help are welcomed!"

To me, it does appear in the second to last picture that the wood and trim ring do not match but seeing that you went ballastic on Skye for mentioning this I'll just say "Nice Pen, Good Job"


----------



## johnson (May 24, 2006)

Grain alignment looks good. I like the black titanium on this one. Photo hints. If you are shooting a black titanium pen, use any color OTHER THAN BLACK for the backdrop. It eats up the detail on the hardware. Get some pvc and make a light diffuser. That will get rid of the burned out areas from too much light. Go to any photography store and buy the graduated shade backdrops. I believe they come in 11x17 sheets in many colors. If you can, reduce your f-stop to increase the depth of field or else have the pen parallel to the camera lens. That will get rid of out of focus areas.


----------



## BigRob777 (May 25, 2006)

Mike,
Very nice pens.  I just love the cross pens.  I still haven't finished a baron and I'm going to have a week to play soon, so I think I'll try one again.  I blew out my first one.  BTW, if you're looking for me, I'm in the business section.
Rob


----------

